# Baked Liver with Apples



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 lb Beef liver, sliced
2 medium apples (your choice) chopped
1 medium onion chopped
1 1/2 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
6 slices of bacon cut into pieces
1/7 cup of beef boullon

Place liver in greased shallow casserole dish. Cover with apples, onion , salt and pepper. Top with bacon pieces and add boullion. Bake covered at 325 degs for 1 1/2 hrs removing cover during the last 20 mins.


----------

